# Rlt January Sale



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Starts this weekend. Lots of bargains.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Woo Hoo!!

Mothercare have a Sale too, I'm told!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dont I just know it Roger









I think we could open a shop......


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

I've loads of comfy foam earplugs as well, Jase


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Dont I just know it Roger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you should have your own January Watch sale Jase, to help you build up soon to be much needed funds for the small human


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I think we could open a shop......

Jase,

we have a loft-full from our 2.....circa 1975 and 1986!!

might be collectable one day???


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Starts this weekend. Lots of bargains.


Hmmmm, watch related bargains


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Roy said:


> Starts this weekend. Lots of bargains.


Sounds good.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Get thee behind me, Satan (but not too far back...)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

hotmog said:


> Get thee behind me, Satan (but not too far back...)


Thats Ok.....He left the forum a while back...


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

jasonm said:


> hotmog said:
> 
> 
> > Get thee behind me, Satan (but not too far back...)
> ...


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Roy said:


> Starts this weekend. Lots of bargains.


can't wait!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy said:


> Starts this weekend. Lots of bargains.


It isn't January until Monday


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Starts this weekend. Lots of bargains.
> ...


Yes but I cannot send anything out till January.


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

Roy said:


> Starts this weekend. Lots of bargains.


Bugger! I'm off Euro'F'ing'Disney for the next few days







!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Roy said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


What? No personal deliveries on Saturday? What ever happened to service?









Will we all be in here at midnight Friday? Or is it going to be a lazy Saturday morning Roy?









Best regards David


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> What? No personal deliveries on Saturday? What ever happened to service?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He`s under order`s..... Memo to Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It did not work Mac, I wont tell you the hours I worked but I feel that Christmas has passed me by this year and I was looking forward to some time off. Maybe New Years day.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> It did not work Mac, I wont tell you the hours I worked but I feel that Christmas has passed me by this year and I was looking forward to some time off. Maybe New Years day.


I understand Roy, a certain very popular and unfortunately occasionally temperamental forum has been occupying your time









You know we all really do appreciate the effort you are making to get things sorted


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You know we all really do appreciate the effort you are making to get things sorted


I agree with Mach, we_ really _do Roy.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Yep.....for all the abuse it totally light hearted.....its our way of saying we love you Roy.......
















JEEZ!!!!! too much Calvados again









Where are those sale items....it gone midnight now?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I need to sleep first, you'll have to wait. Sorry.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Roy said:


> I need to sleep first, you'll have to wait. Sorry.


You'll need it Roy as I think it's going to be a busy day tomorrow!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sunday is still the weekend.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Roy said:


> Sunday is still the weekend.


True


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

aha.....a clue.........nightie night Roy.......ZzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Logged in just in time to see this good news!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

And Monday you put up the "Hungover" park page for the forum while you rest after New Years


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Colins back!!!!





































Missed you mate....


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks Jase, it's good to be back even though it's just part time. The depth and breadth of my WIS deficiency is difficult to express :-( E.g., I've had the Nautilus in hand for 2.5 months and have yet to size the bracelet. I owe Roy an apology for that!

On hol in the islands just now and took some watch snaps the other day (of a new purchase). I'll get those sorted and posted soon! I've definitely missed RLT!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No apology Colin, glad your ok. 

Uploading some bargain sale items now.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

All now uploaded, good luck.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Colins back!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I`ll second that, how`re you doing mate?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve been admiring this for sometime


















As usual something else has always tempted my money away









Oh well maybe no one else will like it and it`ll still be there when I`ve got some more dosh


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I am so tempted by the Doxa........but I would never wear it









Best regards David


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Colins back!!!!
> ...


I'll third it









Welcome back Colin, cant wait to see the new purchase pics.

Roll on the RLT sale









Andy


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

My order is in! And from the comfort of my bed, early on a Sat AM in paradise - I love technology! Some great bargains, even at current (abominable) exchange rates ;-)

It's good to be back with my watch mates!

Foz, I'll have some new material for the DD site soon. In fact it's written & I just have to figure out how best to transmit it. Have we been approved by Roy for display here @ RLT? While I've been away from the sites, I received a PM over at WUS from a WIS concerned that DD had 'lifted' my PloProf text, lol. I set him straight.

Been busy with transitions (new job, house, command, rank, hospital, etc.) and I haven't had control over most of my collection (or any money for that matter), so there's been a watch hiatus for me. However, in '07 it's on like Kong!


----------

